# High Voltage Bass Anglers Schedule



## GAbigdon (Dec 15, 2014)

Feb-14-Varner
Feb-28-Stone Mountain
March-14-Horton
March-28-Bear Creek
April-11-Black Shoals
April-25-26-Yargo-Varner
May-9-Lucas
May-23-Bear Creek
June-6-JW Smith
June-20-Black Shoals
July-18-High Falls
August-1-Lathem
August-15-Stone Mountain
August-29-Bear Creek
September-12- Fish Off


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Jan 11, 2015)

What are entry fees/club fees?


----------



## GAbigdon (Jan 17, 2015)

club dues are $40 tournament Fees are $30 per person


----------

